# Small "tree" for front landscape



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

Need some advice...

My wife and I are trying to decide on a small "tree" for a bed that's part of the front of our house. The house is a sage green color...

Wish list would include something that looks nice enough to anchor a portion of the landscape. Flowering / fragrant. Tough.

Things we've considered:
- St. Lukes Plum (I like the leaf color with our house color)
- Orange Tree (I like leaf color...and it's a nice touch to have the fruit)
- Texas Olive Tree (pretty white blooms and I've been told it's fragrant)
- Crepe Myrtle (train to form more of a traditional "tree" shape)
- Bottlebrush (try to get it growing up to be taller, rather than wider)

Bed is on the south side of the house and gets a LOT of sun.

Any opinions on the above...or suggestions for something not listed?


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

You have some good choices listed since you will have it on the hottest side of your house.....consider a Texas Mountain Laurel. It is very similar in shape, size and growing characteristics to a Bottlebrush. Both can be trained into a shrub or a small tree.

My top 3 are: Tx Mountain Laurel, Bottlebrush then Tx Olive.
Good luck
CB


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2X on the Tx Mountain Laurel. My dogs LOVE finding the 'sweet spot' of "Welch's Grape Juice" in the yard every morning...


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

What zone are you in?

Will the plant be next to the brick, gets very hot.

Do you want an evergreen, flowers, size, soil type, native ?

Do a Google search for "Texas Super Stars or Earthkind" This is a A&M site that has tested plants for our area. These plants are sure bets for survival and dealing with our climate.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

How about a Red bud or a saucer magnolia(also known as a tulip tree).I love Tx mt Laurels but they do attract alot of bees and wasp.You do have a nice selection though.Remember to put a perforated pvc in when you put it in so in the future when you want instantly give it direct water/fert.you can.Good luck!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We had a landscape designer put a Oaklahoma Red bud in our front yard bed near the house ..... it wont get as big as a local red bud, and no bad root system that could harm the house ....

Its the 1st to bloom in the spring, and looks great

You will have to go to a speciality nursery to find the OK Redbud


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd vote for the pruned Crepe Myrtle.. Tough as heck..no maintenance except pruning to the shape and size you want.. No fragrance...but absolutely beautiful when it comes into bloom, which is right about now.. Flowers don't last but about a month...but that month is worth it...


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

I would go with a crepe myrtle or a Mt. Laurel.


----------

